# Bug tamer vs. thermacell?



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Okay, we are hunting a really swampy area right now and the bugs are vicious. Which do you recommend, thermacell or bug tamer type suits and why? 

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

I have never used the bug tamer suit so cannot comment on that, but the thermacell flat out works, bought one last year and have not had any mosquito problems since, well worth the money.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Everything that i have researched right now points to the thermacell. I bought one today and will hopefully give it a try real soon so i'll let ya know if what everybody has told me is accurate


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bullcan said:


> I have never used the bug tamer suit so cannot comment on that, but the thermacell flat out works, bought one last year and have not had any mosquito problems since, well worth the money.


We've used a thermacell 4-5 times as a family, and I used it once bowhunting in WI. No complaints, it's worked great.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Thanks for the response. Did you guys buy them locally, or order the Thermacells?

Dan


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

If you are in a stand location, the thermacell is hard to beat. Walking I would go with the suit.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

After reading this thread earlier today i almost bought one online but stopped myself. I am sure glad i did cause i found them clearanced at meijer at 16 mile/van **** in sterling heights for 7.90 and the refills were 3.30 so if anyone is looking might be worth checking meijer


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up. I will check there tonight!

Dan


----------

